# My end of a trade with Tony the Slinger



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

So I just got my end of a trade with Tony the slinger in the mail. It's a sweet little "pocket natty" in Maple.

It is unbelievably smooth and comfortable in the hand. I'll be honest I didn't expect to be quite so small. But it ended up perfect after I banded it up with some 1842's. I have some natural gum rubber on the way from simple shot and may try that once it gets here.

My very first shot at 20 feet was dead center on a can and then I backed out to 33 feet and missed one out of ten shots blowing the can in half. I think this thing may be even more accurate in my hands than my OPFS. Which for an instinctual shooter is saying a lot.

Thanks Tony and I hope you enjoy your end of the trade.
























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

You have very nice one. Ergo comfort. Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

samurai1 said:


> You have very nice one. Ergo comfort. Enjoy. :thumbsup:


It's awesome. Only had it a couple of hours and I'm shooting as good as I've ever done. Will upload a video as soon as I get a mirror I don't want to do another video where I'm only showing the target.

I've got it's big brother coming I think Monday so this is perfect. This will likely be my EDC except on days where I might exert myself and break it.

This will be the perfect match for the fatty natty. Which is more hunting band size.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk

I always heard the talk about naturals and didn't really understand. I thought there's no way that they could be as comfortable and as accurate as something synthetic. I think I'm starting to get it now.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Trades rule. I am looking forward to your slinging video. A mirror is awesome I should of had one quite some time ago to help my videos. I got some slinging in today, but our weather is crap. Hoping tomorrow is better as i only have weekends off and wanna get some shooting in.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> Trades rule. I am looking forward to your slinging video. A mirror is awesome I should of had one quite some time ago to help my videos. I got some slinging in today, but our weather is crap. Hoping tomorrow is better as i only have weekends off and wanna get some shooting in.
> 
> Cheers
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Just got back from buying a cheap mirror and a little ammo. Sun is going down but I'm going to try to bang out a video real fast.

I'm still shooting cans at 33 feet so I haven't made much progress towards being half as good as you. But I did make some incremental progession shown in my last video.

If I have 3 days off I plan on making me a few spinners. Probably 3". I won't even try the 1" yet. That's some sick shooting you do on those man.

Anyway, I have the other natural, a Beanflip Ocularus, and 2 pickle fork shooters I ordered all scheduled to come in Monday. Actually I only ordered the poly pickle fork shooter and the guy made me a birch plywood one gratis. And the price for the poly was low already. They were made 3/4 thick just for me.

I got all this stuff at unbelievable prices. Less than $125 spent including the shipping for the trade. I'm like a kid on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks so much for the review! It was my pleasure trading with you!

Tony


----------

